# Fennec in heat



## ArtFurYouCreations (Nov 29, 2016)

Won't go into details here due to the age restrictions. 
But looking for 18+ year olds for a literate Roleplay.  
I have a few ideas in mind and happy to discuss.
I now have kik - PsycoTrancer


----------



## Millenium110 (Dec 24, 2016)

I'm above eighteen years of age and interested in discussing your ideas. Is there a way other than kik to contact you?


----------

